# sweetcakes tahitian vanilla



## scout (Nov 13, 2009)

I made a RTCP batch using this FO and now it doesn't smell at all like it did in the bottle. Has anyone had this happen with this scent?  Will the scent morph back after it cures?  I hope so cause it doesn't smell so great now.


----------



## honor435 (Nov 16, 2009)

ive had that happen many times , sometimes after it cures awhile it comes back. Hope yours does!


----------



## scout (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks Honor, I have heard that.  This has the most wonderful buttery scent in the bottle, but totallly lost it in CP.  In fact, it stinks now.  I really hope it comes back.


----------



## scout (Nov 26, 2009)

I just had to mention, after over two weeks of curing it smells worse than ever.  I honestly won't be able to use it!  No one who smells it has anythng good to say about it.


----------



## evatgirl73 (Nov 26, 2009)

That stinks (ha ha ha), I'm sorry. Total bummer.


----------



## honor435 (Nov 30, 2009)

scout do you  like sweetcakes? it is very spendy, there are many other places out there.


----------



## scout (Dec 2, 2009)

I actually bought it because it is supposed to smell like Primal Elements tahitian vanilla. It did in the bottle, this was my third vanilla to try for this.  Who do you buy your scents from?


----------



## honor435 (Dec 2, 2009)

lots of places that have deals! peakcandle.com has 10-1 ounce for 20$, gelluminations always has great sales, i like natures garden, bertsheavenscent. I only bought from sweetcakes once, then found better places.


----------



## scout (Dec 5, 2009)

Well I just checked it again and the scent seems to be changing a little. If it will change enough to be usable remains to be seen.  It has the strangest wangy odor to it.  Does anyone have an opinion on if the oils you use have any effect on scent?


----------



## honor435 (Dec 5, 2009)

you mean on our sense of smell after being around scents? my hubby thinks so, although i can identify all my soaps by smell and theres at least 30 different scents!


----------



## evatgirl73 (Dec 5, 2009)

I think Scout means if the oils in the soap has any effect on the FO, like if FO smells different in an all lard soap as opposed to a palm/olive/canola soap.  
I am too new to this to know, I would guess there could me minute differences but it shouldn't be a LOT..?


----------



## kimberlynn (Jan 18, 2010)

This sounds a lot like what I experienced with Pink Sugar from Peak. I'm just curious, did you use an ultramarine colorant? 
Also I would just like to ask you all, if your soap comes out unpleasantly scented, is there any way to reclaim it? At the moment I have 18 bars I can't stand. Ugh.


----------



## scout (Jan 18, 2010)

The tahitian vanilla never did smell better.  To me it really stinks and almost everyone else thinks it smells bad too.  I have an order coming from elements Wed. I can't wait to try the new scents. I guess it really is trial and error.  I have half a bottle left of it and don't know what to do with it.


----------



## scout (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh yeah, sorry, no colorant in that batch.


----------

